

The Great Emu War of 1932 - pbsk
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Emu_War

======
pbsk
After the withdrawal, Major Meredith compared the emus to Zulus, and commented
on the striking maneuverability of the emus, even while badly wounded: "If we
had a military division with the bullet-carrying capacity of these birds it
would face any army in the world...They can face machine guns with the
invulnerability of tanks. They are like Zulus whom even dum-dum bullets could
not stop."

